# Upcoming Marvel Comics Movies.



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

Iron Fist for sure, as well as Spider-Man 3 and X-Men 3...but what's the situation with Ghost Rider, Iron Man, etc.?


----------



## mantis (Oct 6, 2005)

they're not doing a good job on comics movies at all..
i think they should invent new characters that have not been introduced before
maybe coz when i was a kid i imagined the characters differently from the movies + graphics are horrible (remember first spiderman?)


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Iron Fist for sure, as well as Spider-Man 3 and X-Men 3...but what's the situation with Ghost Rider, Iron Man, etc.?


Okay, this is a wee-bit out of place, but I want to see the new Harry Potter!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 6, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> they're not doing a good job on comics movies at all..
> i think they should invent new characters that have not been introduced before
> maybe coz when i was a kid i imagined the characters differently from the movies + graphics are horrible (remember first spiderman?)


I thought the Spider mans were pretty, darn, good.


----------



## mantis (Oct 6, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> I thought the Spider mans were pretty, darn, good.


 the second was a lot better..
 but if you go TODAY and look at the first one you will realize how graphic are horrible


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 6, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> the second was a lot better..
> but if you go TODAY and look at the first one you will realize how graphic are horrible


The still beat the poop out of the old spider man series.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

For the complexity of what is required to bring superhero characters to the big screen, I think Marvel has done remarkably well...except for Hulk, which was a bad movie all the way around.

 Bryan Singer did a great job adapting X-Men considering it's complex history. I have no problems with the Spider-Man franchise either. Spider-Man 2 was indeed better than the first, which is a rare delight in a sequel.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 6, 2005)

Being a fan of B-Movies (I also post as Fearless Freep over at the http://www.badmovies.org forums) I've made the point that..hey, once I suspend disbelief enough to handle time travelling androids from a post-apocalypitc future, I don't sweat stuff like wether the CG looks real or not.


 Mantis, dude...learn to indent your code.  (and I think 'publich' would raise a compile error...and I'm not going to even consider whether a function name and a argument name being the same is going to muck up the compiler trying to resolve the reference)


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 6, 2005)

*whispers* Harry Pot-uh. . .lol


----------



## mantis (Oct 6, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> *whispers* Harry Pot-uh. . .lol


 yah.. harry potter is a suerphero only if your a software engineer... hahajk

 i think all of the comics sucked so far except batman, and maybe dare devil... spider man was alright.. 
 was madagascar a super-hero movie?


----------



## mantis (Oct 6, 2005)

lol yah
i had it all nice, but it shows like this for some reason
i only put it coz there was some thread about signatures.
and no, this code will definitely not compile

good remark, mr. debugger!


----------



## mantis (Oct 6, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Mantis, dude...learn to indent your code. (and I think 'publich' would raise a compile error...and I'm not going to even consider whether a function name and a argument name being the same is going to muck up the compiler trying to resolve the reference)


 lol
 good call
 wanna fight?
 let's take it outside.. at C#junkies forum j/k
 haha


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

Would you give specific reasons why you think most comic book movies so far "sucked"?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 6, 2005)

_let's take it outside.. at C#junkies forum j/k_

Silly me...I thought it was Java (well..from the er..indentation my first guess was C : )

But...I now realize you chnaged it and thus rendered my post totally nonsensical...


----------



## Jelik (Oct 6, 2005)

Elecktra was ok... Enjoyed X-Men 2. Really liked Constintine (sp - not Marvel obviously) .. Spiderman 2 was entertaining, along with the blade ones..

Hulk, bad. X-Men 1, mildly disappointing. Spiderman 1, neutral. 

Here's a site that is quite informative... http://www.marveldirectory.com/marvelmovies.htm


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Iron Fist for sure, as well as Spider-Man 3 and X-Men 3...but what's the situation with Ghost Rider, Iron Man, etc.?


Well, I know that Iron Fist (a superhero Martial Artist) is going to get A LOT of talk on this board for sure. It was one of my favorite comics when I was younger (a lot younger) and I do hope they do this one right. There's also another favorite MA- hero (not super) of Marvel that I liked quite a bit as well... "Shang-Chi Master of Kung Fu" which could be made into a fun movie as well, if written, casted and directed well enough. 

Of the ones thus far; Batman series, Blade, Spiderman Dare-devil (was ok), Superman I & II, and X-men were the only ones that I've been pleased with as far as comic adaptation. Hulk, Fantastic Four, , Electra... I could've lived the rest of my life and died a happy man if I hadn't seen any of these.


			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> Would you give specific reasons why you think most comic book movies so far "sucked"?


To do that is to simply render an opinion... I think mainly because of the writing, casting and direction. Also another likely reason is audience expectations.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Okay, this is a wee-bit out of place, but I want to see the new Harry Potter!


 Yes, my kids are definitely Harry Potter fans. The ads for this one look good, but of course one can never tell! I thought the first three were OK--the most recent was definitely better than the two befor eit.

 The kids are looking old though!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Well, I know that Iron Fist (a superhero Martial Artist) is going to get A LOT of talk on this board for sure. It was one of my favorite comics when I was younger (a lot younger) and I do hope they do this one right. There's also another favorite MA- hero (not super) of Marvel that I liked quite a bit as well... "Shang-Chi Master of Kung Fu" which could be made into a fun movie as well, if written, casted and directed well enough.


  I was a Shang-Chi and Iron Fist fan too!

 Like you, I didn't like the Hulk and was apalled by Elektra. Fantastic Four was...unnecessary. The Blade stuff has been indifferent--the last one was bad.


----------



## bignick (Oct 6, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Mantis, dude...learn to indent your code. (and I think 'publich' would raise a compile error...and I'm not going to even consider whether a function name and a argument name being the same is going to muck up the compiler trying to resolve the reference)


 
 Off Topic:

 C# - teaching programmers not to think since the new millenium


----------



## The Kai (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm getting a black dragon tattoed on my chest, just to the first in Iron Fist Mania. 

 Electra sucked


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 10, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Well, I know that Iron Fist (a superhero Martial Artist) is going to get A LOT of talk on this board for sure. It was one of my favorite comics when I was younger (a lot younger) and I do hope they do this one right. There's also another favorite MA- hero (not super) of Marvel that I liked quite a bit as well... "Shang-Chi Master of Kung Fu" which could be made into a fun movie as well, if written, casted and directed well enough.


I'm a big Iron Fist and Shang-Chi fan as well.  BTW, Iron Fist and Power Man are currently guesting in the Cable and Deadpool series.
I hope that the Iron Fist movie comes off, since Marvel seems unable to decide what to do with the character.  
Shang-Chi could be good, and would be an excellent project for Mark Dacascos (IMHO).


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Shang-Chi could be good, and would be an excellent project for Mark Dacascos (IMHO).


 Yes, very natural! With Mr. T as Luke Cage.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yes, very natural! With Mr. T as Luke Cage.


I was thinking maybe Bob Sapp.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 10, 2005)

Allthough it would be a waste of his martial arts skills how about Mikal Jai white?


Sapp:uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> I was thinking maybe Bob Sapp.


Another good choice! But can he act as well as Mr. T? 



			
				The Kai said:
			
		

> how about Mikal Jai white?


Isn't he a bit small for Luke Cage?


----------



## Navarre (Oct 10, 2005)

Luke is about 300 pounds.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, but my memeory is that Michael Jai White is much smaller, no? Am I misremembering?

There's always Kenan Thompson...


----------



## masherdong (Nov 1, 2005)

I would like to see Iron Man and Captain America.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 1, 2005)

How about some Green Latern and the rest of the group...


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 1, 2005)

> Another good choice! But can he act as well as Mr. T?


 
Mr. T can Act!?!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2005)

I pity the fool who mocks Mr. T!

Isn't Iron Man in the works?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0371746/

There have been Captain America films before, but one is in the planning stage;
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0458339/


----------

